# ♫ εηdεd ♫ Winter Pen Swap



## Lou Currier

Attention Penturners (and those who want to be!). After a successful Summer pen swap I agreed to organize and run the winter pen swap. It has been awhile since we had one so let's have some fun.

A few ground rules:

Your pen blank must have some wood in it (preferably something local to you)
Can be any kit you choose except slim lines. (Modified slim lines are acceptable)
Indicate in this thread if you are in, pairings will be randomly drawn on February 10th.
You must have your pen complete and mailed out by February 28th.
You must include at least two (2) pen blanks in your package (@Don Ratcliff must include curly koa).
Upon receiving your pen you must share a photo of what you receive.
Pen maker, upon seeing the photo of your pen, some kind remarks about how it was made to educate the group would be beneficial. 
This swap is open to all levels...don’t be afraid to challenge yourself. If yo are in, signify by responding with your name and stating “gosh darn it’s cold! But I’m in,”

Jeers and cheers are welcomed and expected. Who's in? Let the madness begin! 



**********************
Edited in the pairings for easy viewing..

Without further ado, and to keep @Don Ratcliff from having vapor lock...here are the pairings for the 2018 Winter Pen Swap

@Don Ratcliff and @ripjack13 
@jasonb and @bamafatboy 
@woodman6415 and @The100road 
@Gdurfey and @Spinartist 
@winters98 and @Sprung 
@Ralph Muhs and @Bigdrowdy1 
@Tony and @Bean_counter 
@FDC3 and @andy close 
@Tom Smart and @Lou Currier
@Schroedc and @Karl_99 
@JR Parks and @Mike Hill 
@CWS and @rocky1 
@Wildthings and @Wilson's Woodworking 

Please let me know if anyone was left out. 

Remember it is your responsibility to PM your swap partner for their mailing address. Pens need to be completed and mailed out by the 28th. If there is an issue that arises please let me know. 

Once you receive your goodies and packing peanuts take a and share here so all can see.

This was a great turnout, have fun and get turning. 

As usual casual banter is encouraged

Reactions: Like 2 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tony

Not in but....


----------



## Schroedc

I'll be the first to jump in. Gosh darn it’s cold! But I’m in

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rocky1

IN...


----------



## Lou Currier

@rocky1 doesn't know how to follow th rules

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

At -5, with a -30 windchill this morning, it's just a wee bit chilly here.

Count me in!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Sprung said:


> At -5, with a -30 windchill this morning, it's just a wee bit chilly here.
> 
> Count me in!



I guess a “wee bit chilly” is close enough


----------



## Tom Smart

I'm in, and the woodstove is on.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

Cold here too by the way.


----------



## ripjack13

Oh me too!!!
“gosh darn it’s cold! But I’m in,”


----------



## ripjack13

It is cold here too....

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike Hill

“gosh darn it’s cold! But I’m in, - I'm sure it'll warm up sometime between now and then!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Lou Currier said:


> I guess a “wee bit chilly” is close enough



Cold is relative! At Tony's "cold" I wouldn't even give consideration to wearing a jacket!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> @rocky1 doesn't know how to follow th rules




I tried.... My finish didn't cooperate!


----------



## CWS

Count me in!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

At 9:20 am it is almost 80 degrees but okay...

Gosh darnit its cold, I'm in but for curly Koa I am going to be upset to get something boring back...

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

“gosh darn it’s cold! But I’m in,” We may see snow this evening here in Winter storm warning with a 1/2" to 1" possible. People are running to the stores to stock up. Turned on my security system to monitor my wood supply!!



Rodney

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> “gosh darn it’s cold! But I’m in,” We may see snow this evening here in Winter storm warning with a 1/2" to 1" possible. People are running to the stores to stock up. Turned on my security system to monitor my wood supply!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney


We do not get snow here so you can send it to me for safe keeping. When I move back to the mainland I will ask Colin to cut it up for us.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415

I'm in ... 63 now but tomorrow 

It's sort of hard to believe, but there's a winter storm warning for parts of Texas tomorrow. Please share this so that others can be warned.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTmcWlNXUAAa0r_.jpg:large


----------



## Tony

Our high tomorrow is supposed to be 34. You know I'm busting out the long johns!!!!!!!!! Tony


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> Our high tomorrow is supposed to be 34. You know I'm busting out the long johns!!!!!!!!! Tony


Got fire wood stacked up ... I'm not leaving house tomorrow..


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> Got fire wood stacked up ... I'm not leaving house tomorrow..



If I freeze in Helotes tomorrow I'm calling you to come get me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> We do not get snow here so you can send it to me for safe keeping. When I move back to the mainland I will ask Colin to cut it up for us.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


>


I won't be going to Conn tho...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

Rats....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bamafatboy

OH I have been waiting on another pen swap. I am in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spinartist

Is there a limit of how may participants this round??


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Don Ratcliff said:


> We do not get snow here so you can send it to me for safe keeping. When I move back to the mainland I will ask Colin to cut it up for us.



Will need your address 
Mr Fukushima 



Rodney

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> Will need your address
> Mr Fukushima
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney


Replace the shima with the word Rodney and you got something.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Rats....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


>


If ya can't beat'em I guess...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> If ya can't beat'em I guess...



Everybody is doing it!!!!


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> If ya can't beat'em I guess...



You might could actually make it to SWAT.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Everybody is doing it!!!!


Beating a Texan? Where does that line start?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> Beating a Texan? Where does that line start?



Somewhere in Hawaii....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Somewhere in Hawaii....


I would not want to be in the middle of that line for very long without my water wings...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I would not want to be in the middle of that line for very long without my water wings...



You can always strap two sea turtles on your feet....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> You can always strap two sea turtles on your feet....


This is not a rum runners island in the Bahamas and my back is not hairy enough to make the rope...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Wildthings

Before I start ranting about our 3rd snowfall opportunity this winter, I'll say "*Gosh darn it’s cold! But I’m in*"

Snow showers predicted here tomorrow - Good Gosh

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

@Don Ratcliff instead of pen blanks sneak a couple super curly koa knife blanks in my package!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wildthings said:


> @Don Ratcliff instead of pen blanks sneak a couple super curly koa knife blanks in my package!!


Talk to @Schroedc he has all my wood. I am going to go buy some pine at home depot for my box. Don't tell Lou... Shhhh

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

Wildthings said:


> @Don Ratcliff instead of pen blanks sneak a couple super curly koa knife blanks in my package!!




That's what we like about you Barry... You're a dreamer!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings

Spinartist said:


> That's what we like about you Barry... You're a dreamer!!!


It's the unfamiliar cold Artic air doing it to me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

bamafatboy said:


> OH I have been waiting on another pen swap. I am in.



Well??  Is it dern cold?


----------



## Lou Currier

Spinartist said:


> Is there a limit of how may participants this round??



Not at this time...the more the merrier


----------



## The100road

It’s raining a lot. But...... I am in!


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Lou Currier said:


> Well??  Is it dern cold?


It is T-shirt weather here! All the way up to 9° here this morning! 
But what the heck I'm in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

47 in it's way to 27, wind-chill of 15 tonight. Trying to rain. Yee haa!

On a positive note summer starts here in about 3-4 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks

I am in! @Bean_counter ???

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bean_counter

Yeah count me in but I’ll only ship to someone in the USA

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

@woodman6415 

You jumping in here Wendell?


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> @woodman6415
> 
> You jumping in here Wendell?


Yep ... already did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> Yep ... already did



Sorry, I missed it. Didn't want you to not get in the fun and frivolity! Tony


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> Sorry, I missed it. Didn't want you to not get in the fun and frivolity! Tony


Wouldn't want to miss out

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## FDC3

I'm a bit intimidated by the talent in here but I'm in.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Gdurfey

I’m .......out. Little surgery repair work early February and a business trip before that....., I will just watch the entertainment this go round and jump in this summer.

Reactions: Sincere 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Bean_counter said:


> Yeah count me in but I’ll only ship to someone in the USA


Now I know i'm in the USA but I feel that was a poke at me somehow.  have you been learning geography from @Lou Currier maps?
I guess @Tony didn't give you the koa I sent.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

I count 19 so far.
Soooo...
“gosh darn it’s cold! But I’m in,”

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

That's 20, let's go before it warms up @Lou Currier

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Schroedc said:


> I'll be the first to jump in. Gosh darn it’s cold! But I’m in





rocky1 said:


> IN...





Sprung said:


> At -5, with a -30 windchill this morning, it's just a wee bit chilly here.
> 
> Count me in!





Tom Smart said:


> I'm in, and the woodstove is on.





ripjack13 said:


> Oh me too!!!
> “gosh darn it’s cold! But I’m in,”





Mike Hill said:


> “gosh darn it’s cold! But I’m in, - I'm sure it'll warm up sometime between now and then!





CWS said:


> Count me in!!





Bigdrowdy1 said:


> “gosh darn it’s cold! But I’m in,” We may see snow this evening here in Winter storm warning with a 1/2" to 1" possible. People are running to the stores to stock up. Turned on my security system to monitor my wood supply!!
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney





woodman6415 said:


> I'm in ... 63 now but tomorrow
> 
> It's sort of hard to believe, but there's a winter storm warning for parts of Texas tomorrow. Please share this so that others can be warned.
> 
> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DTmcWlNXUAAa0r_.jpg:large





bamafatboy said:


> OH I have been waiting on another pen swap. I am in.





Wildthings said:


> Before I start ranting about our 3rd snowfall opportunity this winter, I'll say "*Gosh darn it’s cold! But I’m in*"
> 
> Snow showers predicted here tomorrow - Good Gosh





The100road said:


> It’s raining a lot. But...... I am in!





Wilson's Woodworking said:


> It is T-shirt weather here! All the way up to 9° here this morning!
> But what the heck I'm in.





JR Parks said:


> I am in! @Bean_counter ???





Bean_counter said:


> Yeah count me in but I’ll only ship to someone in the USA





FDC3 said:


> I'm a bit intimidated by the talent in here but I'm in.





Spinartist said:


> I count 19 so far.
> Soooo...
> “gosh darn it’s cold! But I’m in,”




This is who is in so far....
I count 17...


----------



## ripjack13

@Karl_99 ??


----------



## ripjack13

@manbuckwal ??


----------



## ripjack13

@duncsuss ??


----------



## ripjack13

And maybe the new expert pen maker..... @Ralph Muhs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

I will try not to embarrass myself again. I'm in. But I don't know details about this. Just got back from a month in Jamaica and smuggled some Jamaica wood home. Some Jamaican cedar, blue Mahon, and two I cannot identify. Tell me what to do

Reactions: Way Cool 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Ok, I need to read the original post with the rules before posting!
It WAS damed cold outside in West Virginia, but I was snorkeling in Jamaica for a month and didn't know!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Ralph Muhs said:


> I will try not to embarrass myself again. I'm in. But I don't know details about this. Just got back from a month in Jamaica and smuggled some Jamaica wood home. Some Jamaican cedar, blue Mahon, and two I cannot identify. Tell me what to do



Check out the first post. 
Right now we are waiting on some peeps to join up....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Dibs on @Ralph Muhs I reserve the right to withdraw dibs after seeing pics of this Jamaican wood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Pictures tomorrow. Some of my contraband is in a lost suitcase somewhere between Montigo Bay and Charleston WV. Seems there was a snowflake somewhere in the south and southern airports imploded. Delayed flights, cancelled flights, lost luggage.... 15 hours to make aa 5 hour trip! Got to Charleston at 2:30 am.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Ralph Muhs said:


> Pictures tomorrow. Some of my contraband is in a lost suitcase somewhere between Montigo Bay and Charleston WV. Seems there was a snowflake somewhere in the south and southern airports imploded. Delayed flights, cancelled flights, lost luggage.... 15 hours to make aa 5 hour trip! Got to Charleston at 2:30 am.


Ya they said it got below 70 deg. and you know how those warm blooded Southerners are. They would die at-20 plus wind chill.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Such events do present challenges at airports... They don't have deicing equipment down here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jasonb

Ralph Muhs said:


> Pictures tomorrow. Some of my contraband is in a lost suitcase somewhere between Montigo Bay and Charleston WV. Seems there was a snowflake somewhere in the south and southern airports imploded. Delayed flights, cancelled flights, lost luggage.... 15 hours to make aa 5 hour trip! Got to Charleston at 2:30 am.


Last time I tried to fly into Charleston the flaps on the plane wouldn't deploy so they rerouted us to Pittsburgh so we would not run off the edge of the mountain


----------



## jasonb

Gosh darn it, it was cold outside for a day or two but is no longer. I am in.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Thats 19 peeps now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

I started on mine already....I'm going in for two more operations in February, so I want to get it done before then....


----------



## Lou Currier

Are you falling apart

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> I started on mine already....I'm going in for two more operations in February, so I want to get it done before then....
> 
> 
> View attachment 140119



That's way too clean Marc, makes me look bad.

You're killing me Smalls!!!! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I wish I had so much wood that new boxes didn't excite me and I just throw them on the floor unopened next to a pile of other boxes of wood.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Is this a box?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I wish I had so much wood that new boxes didn't excite me and I just throw them on the floor unopened next to a pile of other boxes of wood.
> 
> View attachment 140120



1. Is empty...
2. Is peppermill blanks from @Mike1950 ...
3. Is a box of ipe...
4. Is new vacuum attachments....


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Is this a box?
> 
> View attachment 140121



That's a fbe (from my yard) candle holder....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> I wish I had so much wood that new boxes didn't excite me and I just throw them on the floor unopened next to a pile of other boxes of wood.
> 
> View attachment 140120



Oh...and the pm blank box has been opened...I had to seal the ends...


----------



## Wildthings

ripjack13 said:


> Oh...and the pm blank box has been opened...I had to seal the ends...


When you seal the ends of PM blanks you do the wood blanks not the wood box

Reactions: Funny 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> I started on mine already....I'm going in for two more operations in February, so I want to get it done before then....
> 
> 
> View attachment 140119




I hope you're using that curly Camphor I sent you last year!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Spinartist It's still in the box...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Spinartist It's still in the box...




@ripjack13 did say he smelled it a bit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Are you falling apart



Pieces parts, parts n pieces....


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> @ripjack13 did say he smelled it a bit.



It's on the "prized wood" shelf....


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> It's on the "prized wood" shelf....


This one,


 
Or this one?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Don Ratcliff said:


> This one,
> View attachment 140142
> Or this one?
> View attachment 140143


Ooooo...those shelves are just like the ones I have from Costco. Except mine aren't populated like those. But I do have one of those moisture meters.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

PS, that's just way too organized.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Tom Smart

And where is the layer of sawdust? That's not a real shop. Its staged.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

They are not my shelves, they are @ripjack13 in his garage/basement/pool/shop... I was casing the joint when I went to visit him... Shhhh...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart

Don Ratcliff said:


> They are not my shelves, they are @ripjack13 in his garage/basement/pool/shop... I was casing the joint when I went to visit him... Shhhh...


Whatever you say, Don. I believe it, really I do....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Rats....it's still in the box...

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13

But....i just smelled it again.....mmmmmmmm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

See @Tom Smart his pictures show FRB, I do not keep my wood in FRB's.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

Never mind...

May want to change Wood Barter to Wood Hoarders & I think we need to talk with @Mrs RipJack13 about an intervention

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Don Ratcliff said:


> See @Tom Smart his pictures show FRB, I do not keep my wood in FRB's.


Hey, I said I believed you. But those are Amazon boxes.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tom Smart said:


> Hey, I said I believed you. But those are Amazon boxes.


This might help

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

This thread got Jacked Rip'n on RipJack, Jack...

@Lou Currier can we start yet? At 6 pages we gotta have enough peoples by now...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

He was cut off at one point....what happened?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

NOPE

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Tom Smart

Don Ratcliff said:


> This might help
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140147


No way I can read that on this little screen, or a big one for that matter.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> He was cut off at one point....what happened?


Yeah right. I'll worry when the monkey gets paid.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tom Smart said:


> No way I can read that on this little screen, or a big one for that matter.


Hence the yellow cheaters...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> He was cut off at one point....what happened?



Who was?


----------



## Tom Smart

Don Ratcliff said:


> Hence the yellow cheaters...


Are they magnifiers? Don't work.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> Hence the yellow cheaters...



I can tell you glasses are not what I see when I look at that! Tony

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

Tom Smart said:


> Are they magnifiers? Don't work.



Turn em around....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> Turn em around....


Every now and then

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> I can tell you glasses are not what I see when I look at that! Tony


You are my hero.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tom Smart

OK, back to your regularly scheduled program.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## rocky1

Tony said:


> I can tell you glasses are not what I see when I look at that! Tony



Yeah, but you short guys are all known to be perverts! Them things what you seen up there are all at eye level for you!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## andy close

I’m late to the party, but am I too late?

“gosh darn it’s cold! But I’m in,”

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Tony I am told the Elk's club designed a new hat since the fez is out of style. They said you were trying it out to see if it fit correctly. I just found this pic, did the hat work?

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Tony I am told the Elk's club designed a new hat since the fez is out of style. They said you were trying it out to see if it fit correctly. I just found this pic, did the hat work?
> 
> View attachment 140191



Aren't you at work? Don't you have a bathroom to mop or some bathrobes to wash instead of digging pics off my FB page??? Stoopid Islander....

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tony said:


> Aren't you at work? Don't you have a bathroom to mop or some bathrobes to wash instead of digging pics off my FB page??? Stoopid Islander....


Nope...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> This thread got Jacked Rip'n on RipJack, Jack...
> 
> @Lou Currier can we start yet? At 6 pages we gotta have enough peoples by now...





andy close said:


> I’m late to the party, but am I too late?
> 
> “gosh darn it’s cold! But I’m in,”



That would be #19....


----------



## ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> This is who is in so far....
> I count 17...





Ralph Muhs said:


> I will try not to embarrass myself again. I'm in. But I don't know details about this. Just got back from a month in Jamaica and smuggled some Jamaica wood home. Some Jamaican cedar, blue Mahon, and two I cannot identify. Tell me what to do





andy close said:


> I’m late to the party, but am I too late?
> 
> “gosh darn it’s cold! But I’m in,”


----------



## DKMD

Seriously?!

No one is going to mention the oriental rug in Marc’s shop?! Do you all have rugs in your shops?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

DKMD said:


> Seriously?!
> 
> No one is going to mention the oriental rug in Marc’s shop?! Do you all have rugs in your shops?!


Honestly, is that the strangest thing you think Marc has going?

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

DKMD said:


> Seriously?!
> 
> No one is going to mention the oriental rug in Marc’s shop?! Do you all have rugs in your shops?!



What? Doesn't everyone?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> What? Doesn't everyone?



There might be one under the layer of sawdust, I'm just not sure...... Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Tony said:


> There might be one under the layer of sawdust, I'm just not sure...... Tony



Tony, with the layers of sawdust that are on your floor, I'd be careful while cleaning - you might find Jimmy Hoffa buried under them!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## rocky1

You don't have a oriental rug in your shop Doc??

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I'm trying to start a new trend....

High end redneck shop decor....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

I could use a few of them oriental rugs in my shop. It's winter and, after the cold snap that seemed like it would never end, the concrete slab in my shop is frozen and won't be fully thawed out until sometime in April. On days where it's above 25, I can get it warmed up out there fairly quick with the heater if I want to work out there, but even after a day with the heat going, at the end of the day it still feels like I'm standing and walking on a giant, cold sheet of ice.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

7 pages now, can we please have another maker of the ink crayon join in the swap?



1 more is all we need, I think @Mrs RipJack13 will do it. There, that's 20... 

The way @Lou Currier makes maps this should have been called "next winter pen swap"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

What makes you think the magic # is 20?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Lou Currier said:


> What makes you think the magic # is 20?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Don Ratcliff said:


> 7 pages now, can we please have another maker of the ink crayon join in the swap?
> 
> 
> 
> 1 more is all we need, I think @Mrs RipJack13 will do it. There, that's 20...
> 
> The way @Lou Currier makes maps this should have been called "next winter pen swap"



well, if she joins up, that would be the first pen she would have ever made....and I highly doubt she would want to give it away. and she would have to use her own wood. The only wood she actually owns, is some crazy looking stuff Kevin sent her for guessing the kind of wood, Woody is holding. and she wants to hang it on the wall like Maya does...

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Lee Jonet

I'm in - “gosh darn it’s cold! But I’m in,”

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff




----------



## winters98

gosh it was -27 last weekend but sure nice today. I am in and been prepping for another swap for a year. it is nice to be active again

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Let’s keep going...don’t be shy, jump in!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Karl_99

ripjack13 said:


> @Karl_99 ??



I'm in... thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lee Jonet said:


> I'm in - “gosh darn it’s cold! But I’m in,”



Lee, do you make pens? 
You have only 3 posts, and we know nothing of your background. While it may not have been posted as rule this time, (it has in the past swaps I have participated in) I would prefer to see you have at least 50 posts before participating in these swaps. We have em all the time so dont feel left out brother. There will be a summertime swap coming up, that should be plenty of time to up your post count.

Thanks Lee....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

That's 21 at the moment....


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

rocky1 said:


> You don't have a oriental rug in your shop Doc??



I’ve got a couple cheap floor mats that were probably made in China... sort of like an oriental rug.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Ralph Muhs

I'm agonna ta make anutter en tammara fur da swap whilst I'm en West by God Virginia
Then, in about two weeks I will be in Connecticut preparing for two knee replacements. And I am hoping to.build a sailboat this winter while in Ct. ???
And I hope to meet up with @ripjack13 and Michelle for another night out with the ladies

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Ralph Muhs said:


> en tammara


----------



## ripjack13

Aha...tomorrow....

Just got it...lol


----------



## ripjack13

Ralph Muhs said:


> Pictures tomorrow. Some of my contraband is in a lost suitcase somewhere.



Did they find it yet?


----------



## andy close

ripjack13 said:


> Lee, do you make pens?
> You have only 3 posts, and we know nothing of your background. While it may not have been posted as rule this time, (it has in the past swaps I have participated in) I would prefer to see you have at least 50 posts before participating in these swaps. We have em all the time so dont feel left out brother. There will be a summertime swap coming up, that should be plenty of time to up your post count.



I joined the swap over the weekend, but can bow out if the rules suggest I should. I'm a n00b here, and fairly new to pen making. I'd hate for someone to feel that they got the short straw being paired with me. I'll be making pens regardless and am happy to wait till a later swap. Just let me know. ;)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

andy close said:


> I joined the swap over the weekend, but can bow out if the rules suggest I should. I'm a n00b here, and fairly new to pen making. I'd hate for someone to feel that they got the short straw being paired with me. I'll be making pens regardless and am happy to wait till a later swap. Just let me know. ;)


I think you are welcome to be in the pen trade. I 'm sure your pen will be well received. I think it is more about bonding with fellow WBers than the quality of the pen. This is just my opinion and I would be happy to trade pens with you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13

Well this is embarrassing.
29 posts is certainly more than 3.....
But I bet you can make it to 50 before the start.....

Post up some pens that you've made in the pen area. Let's see them ink slingers....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> Let’s keep going...don’t be shy, jump in!



Do we have a tentatively scheduled start date yet?


----------



## Lou Currier

I had February 10 but we can start earlier if everyone is in agreement.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## JR Parks

Ralph Muhs said:


> I'm agonna ta make anutter en tammara fur da swap whilst I'm en West by God Virginia
> Then, in about two weeks I will be in Connecticut preparing for two knee replacements. And I am hoping to.build a sailboat this winter while in Ct. ???
> And I hope to meet up with @ripjack13 and Michelle for another night out with the ladies


@Ralph Muhs 
I had both done at the same time about 8 years ago - hike like a champ again. Do those exercises - if they say 15 do 20. Good Luck Ralph. Jim


----------



## rocky1

Lou Currier said:


> I had February 10 but we can start earlier if everyone is in agreement.



I'm game, whenever. May not make the deadline, but I'll make up for it if I don't!! 


Oh... I'm good with Andy joining us too. 

@andy close -Read over the rules good, Lou makes up new ones every time we do this!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs

JR Parks said:


> @Ralph Muhs
> I had both done at the same time about 8 years ago - hike like a champ again. Do those exercises - if they say 15 do 20. Good Luck Ralph. Jim


I am told they no longer recommend doing both at the same time. I am bow legged (see the avitar). So I am afraid if they do it one at a time, I will walk in circles until I get the other one done.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Lou Currier

Ok, by popular demand the pairings will be done February 1st. Get ready to make those pens and good luck on the pairings.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Tony




----------



## Don Ratcliff




----------



## rocky1

Hang on Andy!


----------



## Bigdrowdy1




----------



## Lou Currier

The power of making people wait.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

Lou Currier said:


> The power of making people wait.




Lou... You're still on the med's I take it ??


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Lou Currier

The time is near...if you are contemplating doing the pen swap jump right in. Pairings coming soon.


----------



## Spinartist

BUMP

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tony

Okay, it's cold here and....

I'M IN!!

Whoever is unfortunate enough to be paired with me blame @woodman6415. He convinced me to join this shindig. My only caveat is he has to show me what I'm doing, so I will be going to his place to learn and turn. Wish me luck guys! Tony

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Oh com'on!!!! Can we at least have a rule that you must have turned at least 1 pen in your life to enter this? Not to mention you have to be able to reach the lathe without the use of a ladder, it's just dangerous and careless to have the new Moderat'oops... Never mind, welcome to the Pen Swap big guy...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> Okay, it's cold here and....
> 
> I'M IN!!
> 
> Whoever is unfortunate enough to be paired with me blame @woodman6415. He convinced me to join this shindig. My only caveat is he has to show me what I'm doing, so I will be going to his place to learn and turn. Wish me luck guys! Tony



I did guilt him into this ... our newest mod bought himself a brand new midi lathe today ... 
I did agree to teach him what little I know ... I'll be busy next few days building a step stool ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 8


----------



## rocky1

He can turn pens on the big lathe! He didn't need a midi lathe. Damn mod's job on this forum must pay good, last week he was broke, now he goes out and buys a new lathe and is going to learn to turn pens!!

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## woodman6415

rocky1 said:


> He can turn pens on the big lathe! He didn't need a midi lathe. Damn mod's job on this forum must pay good, last week he was broke, now he goes out and buys a new lathe and is going to learn to turn pens!!


He did say he was making double this week ... twice as much as last week

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

rocky1 said:


> He can turn pens on the big lathe! He didn't need a midi lathe. Damn mod's job on this forum must pay good, last week he was broke, now he goes out and buys a new lathe and is going to learn to turn pens!!



You have no idea how many zeroes are on that check I got when I made Mod!!


----------



## rocky1

Musta been something in front of all of them, last week, you were laid up for a month with no paycheck, doctor bills, dog needed shots, house payment was due, car was broke down, the old lady was pregnant, wasn't selling any cutting boards, and now out of the blue, the day after your new position is announced, you come home with a new lathe. 


GREG!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

He got @Brink 's "go away payment" by accident....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

What was this thread about again?


ripjack13 said:


> He got @Brink 's "go away payment" by accident....


Don't tell the monkey, he has waited for that money years. There will be some flung dung hitting the fan for sure.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks

Tony said:


> Okay, it's cold here and....
> 
> I'M IN!!
> 
> Whoever is unfortunate enough to be paired with me blame @woodman6415. He convinced me to join this shindig. My only caveat is he has to show me what I'm doing, so I will be going to his place to learn and turn. Wish me luck guys! Tony


Come by here and I'll show a little bit-

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Brink

ripjack13 said:


> He got @Brink 's "go away payment" by accident....





Don Ratcliff said:


> What was this thread about again?
> 
> Don't tell the monkey, he has waited for that money years. There will be some flung dung hitting the fan for sure.



Go ahead, rattle the cage, poke the beast, but youz don’t have any idea what I’m capable of doing

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Lou Currier

This is the list so far...let me know if I have missed anyone. 

@Schroedc 
@rocky1 
@Sprung 
@Tom Smart 
@ripjack13 
@Mike Hill 
@CWS 
@Don Ratcliff 
@Bigdrowdy1 
@woodman6415 
@bamafatboy 
@Wildthings 
@The100road 
@Wilson's Woodworking 
@JR Parks 
@Bean_counter 
@FDC3 
@Gdurfey 
@Spinartist 
@Ralph Muhs 
@jasonb 
@andy close 
@winters98 
@Karl_99 
@Tony (to be paired with @Don Ratcliff)
@loucurr

It’s not too late for anyone else to jump in!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> This is the list so far...let me know if I have missed anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> @Tony (to be paired with @Don Ratcliff)




Bwahahahahaaaaa

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> You have no idea how many zeroes are on that check I got when I made Mod!!


If a guy has talent he should be rewarded. That said why is @Tony getting a signing bonus?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> If a guy has talent he should be rewarded. That said why is @Tony getting a signing bonus?



Hey, I resemble that remark!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Spinartist

@blaineo 
Dude... you missed the summer pen swap! Still time fer you to join us!!


----------



## Spinartist

CWS said:


> If a guy has talent he should be rewarded. That said why is @Tony getting a signing bonus?




I know what you're saying. Did you see his last pen swap goodie?!!?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Spinartist said:


> I know what you're saying. Did you see his last pen swap goodie?!!?



Hey now, that takes skill! Spun one of those on your lathe!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Heading to Connecticut on the 1st and not taking my lathe ! But I have some pens. West Virginia is too hot in the winter. And too far south. Going up there where they put the R sound on words that end with an A. (Hondur instead of Honda). And they put an A at the end of words that end with R. ( butta instead of butter).


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Ralph Muhs said:


> Heading to Connecticut on the 1st and not taking my lathe ! But I have some pens. West Virginia is too hot in the winter. And too far south. Going up there where they put the R sound on words that end with an A. (Hondur instead of Honda). And they put an A at the end of words that end with R. ( butta instead of butter).


And they take selfie pictures instead of project pictures.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Ralph Muhs said:


> Heading to Connecticut on the 1st and not taking my lathe ! But I have some pens. West Virginia is too hot in the winter. And too far south. Going up there where they put the R sound on words that end with an A. (Hondur instead of Honda). And they put an A at the end of words that end with R. ( butta instead of butter).



Michele pronounces "saw" as sore"....


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodman6415



Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Ex #2 used to say that "Warsh" thing all the time.

She'd say warsh.

I'd say, spell "wash".

She'd say, "W-A-S-H"

I'd say, now say, "wash."

She'd say... "Warsh!"

I'd say, "You just spelled it, where did the R come from?"

She'd say... Leave the hell alone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

woodman6415 said:


> View attachment 140856


"Mispronunciating" ? Really?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist

I do the same here with the traveling hillbillys. 
I write on the board - "folk" music & they say FOLK music. Then I add "nor" in front of "folk" making Norfolk. Now they say "Norfork".
Where did the 2nd r come from.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415

Don Ratcliff said:


> "Mispronunciating" ? Really?


You are quick

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

woodman6415 said:


> You are quick


I hope Colin doesn't see this, he will likely have a stroke from the misspelled words. He surly will correct them all for you if he does.


----------



## Schroedc

@Tony had probably never used #5 except to describe a lack thereof....

@Don Ratcliff - I just took a painkiller so I'm just going to shake my head and giggle tonight.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

Where's Henry when we need em?

@SENC

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Where's Henry when we need em?
> 
> @SENC



Funny Marc, I was thinking the same thing! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Without further ado, and to keep @Don Ratcliff from having vapor lock...here are the pairings for the 2018 Winter Pen Swap

@Don Ratcliff and @ripjack13 
@jasonb and @bamafatboy 
@woodman6415 and @The100road 
@Gdurfey and @Spinartist 
@winters98 and @Sprung 
@Ralph Muhs and @Bigdrowdy1 
@Tony and @Bean_counter 
@FDC3 and @andy close 
@Tom Smart and @Lou Currier
@Schroedc and @Karl_99 
@JR Parks and @Mike Hill 
@CWS and @rocky1 
@Wildthings and @Wilson's Woodworking 

Please let me know if anyone was left out. 

Remember it is your responsibility to PM your swap partner for their mailing address. Pens need to be completed and mailed out by the 28th. If there is an issue that arises please let me know. 

Once you receive your goodies and packing peanuts take a and share here so all can see.

This was a great turnout, have fun and get turning. 

As usual casual banter is encouraged

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony

I got Mike?????

Dang, I was just going to re-gift one of the pens he's turned for me!!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Bean_counter

Tony said:


> I got Mike?????
> 
> Dang, I was just going to re-gift one of the pens he's turned for me!!!! Tony



Now this is funny. Tony will send me a bic

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Sprung

Well, shoot, @winters98 and I could probably meet up and swap in person!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Yeah! The winter swap is happening... how are you going to make a map for this one Lou?


----------



## Lou Currier

Bean_counter said:


> Now this is funny. Tony will send me a bic



Better watch out, he might send you a cutting board in the shape of

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> Yeah! The winter swap is happening... how are you going to make a map for this one Lou?



We don’t do maps for pen swaps

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> We don’t do maps for pen swaps



I'll do it Lou.....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 8 | Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13




----------



## Don Ratcliff

So how's this work again? I send mark a pen and he sends me some of his unopened LFRB and a pen?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## ripjack13

I open them all.....i just leave em in the box so I know who they came from.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> I open them all.....i just leave em in the box so I know who they came from.


You got tape don'cha? That way I know who they came from...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

Fixed the map for you Marc...

Reactions: Great Post 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> I'll do it Lou.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 140990



Hey! You're missing something! The fun facts about the different places along the way!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart

rocky1 said:


> Fixed the map for you Marc...
> 
> View attachment 140992


I believe that's the wrong island, but hey, close enough for nukes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> Fixed the map for you Marc...
> 
> View attachment 140992


That's funny right there! Now...

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Tom Smart said:


> I believe that's the wrong island, but hey, close enough for nukes.


There is history about placing me on the wrong island. Floridiots can't wrap their mind around islands unless you call them a key.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tom Smart

Don Ratcliff said:


> There is history about placing me on the wrong island. Floridiots can't wrap their mind around islands unless you call them a key.


I can understand why, you can decide yourself....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Sprung said:


> Hey! You're missing something! The fun facts about the different places along the way!




You mean like... On January 18, 2018 the inadvertent flipping of the wrong switch on a public safety announcement board caused 3 million residents of the Hawaiian Islands, and one Wood Barter member to crap their pants, all at the same time!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier

Don Ratcliff said:


> There is history about placing me on the wrong island. Floridiots can't wrap their mind around islands unless you call them a key.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## rocky1

Tom Smart said:


> I believe that's the wrong island, but hey, close enough for nukes.



I just nuked the island with the line on it, not sure if Marc was pickin on Lou, or pickin on Don Ho, whether it was just coincidence two of them picked the same wrong island, or if he figured Sum Ting Wong over there in North Korea wasn't gonna hit the right island either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## rocky1

Don Ratcliff said:


> That's funny right there! Now...




I'm just glad you're still here and we can laugh about it!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff

rocky1 said:


> I'm just glad you're still here and we can laugh about it!


Thank you, I am too.


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@ripjack13 I just went to the mailbox and there was nothing from you... checked again, nada... still nothing... I think I might need a new exchange buddy @Lou Currier This is taking forever...

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff

I think I heard the mailman!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ripjack13

How bout now?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> How bout now?


Nope... 

You got the address don'cha?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Don Ratcliff



Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Don Ratcliff

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 141009


Well aren't you a cheeky lil'monkey... I see what you did there...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## cgseymour

Sorry I missed this one. 
Have to pay closer attention

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

Don Ratcliff said:


> Well aren't you a cheeky lil'monkey... I see what you did there...



I don't! What he do?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

cgseymour said:


> Sorry I missed this one.
> Have to pay closer attention



Show us someof the pens you have made.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Wildthings said:


> I don't! What he do?



You have to follow what @Don Ratcliff has been posting.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cgseymour

Lou Currier said:


> Show us someof the pens you have made.


Hello Lou
Here are some I have done so far

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Nice...I like the wood on the first pen in the first picture.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## cgseymour

Lou Currier said:


> Show us someof the pens you have made.


Hello Lou,
It's ok -- I will keep a closer watch on the site and join in the next one

Thank you

Chris


----------



## Tony

cgseymour said:


> Hello Lou
> Here are some I have done so far
> 
> View attachment 141090
> 
> View attachment 141091



Lou, I'll take him instead of @Bean_counter . Those are much nicer pens than Mike makes!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## cgseymour

Lou Currier said:


> Nice...I like the wood on the first pen in the first picture.


Thank you for the kind comments Lou.
That was an extra blank I had received from a pen blank order, wasn't quite sure what it was, but it looked nice.

Thank you for looking


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Wildthings said:


> I don't! What he do?


He went to his mailbox to point out his box had not arrived either. Shut me down without saying a word. Very strong come back by the @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Bean_counter

Tony said:


> Lou, I'll take him instead of @Bean_counter . Those are much nicer pens than Mike makes!



Douche

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Bean_counter said:


> Douche


If you make his pen out of oak or pine he could trade it with @Tclem for plywood that can be used in his cutting boards. Win win...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Schroedc

I picked the kit and blank today, went to get started and found it's time for bearings again. 3,000 items and they're lose. Just don't make stuff like they used to...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## ripjack13

rocky1 said:


> I just nuked the island with the line on it, not sure if Marc was pickin on Lou, or pickin on Don Ho, whether it was just coincidence two of them picked the same wrong island, or if he figured Sum Ting Wong over there in North Korea wasn't gonna hit the right island either.



At least I didn't draw a line to that really big island.....oh...wait...
That's alaska...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Lou Currier said:


> Attention Penturners (and those who want to be!). After a successful Summer pen swap I agreed to organize and run the winter pen swap. It has been awhile since we had one so let's have some fun.
> 
> A few ground rules:
> 
> Your pen blank must have some wood in it (preferably something local to you)
> Can be any kit you choose except slim lines. (Modified slim lines are acceptable)
> Indicate in this thread if you are in, pairings will be randomly drawn on February 10th.
> You must have your pen complete and mailed out by February 28th.
> You must include at least two (2) pen blanks in your package (@Don Ratcliff must include curly koa).
> Upon receiving your pen you must share a photo of what you receive.
> Pen maker, upon seeing the photo of your pen, some kind remarks about how it was made to educate the group would be beneficial.
> This swap is open to all levels...don’t be afraid to challenge yourself. If yo are in, signify by responding with your name and stating “gosh darn it’s cold! But I’m in,”
> 
> Jeers and cheers are welcomed and expected. Who's in? Let the madness begin!


Just to make sure I have this correct: I need to send a completed pen and two pen blanks to The unfortunate person that drew my name? Or do we send a pen kit and two pen blanks?
Sorry first time in a swap and want to make sure I get it right.


----------



## ripjack13

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Just to make sure I have this correct: I need to send a completed pen and two pen blanks to The unfortunate person that drew my name? Or do we send a pen kit and two pen blanks?
> Sorry first time in a swap and want to make sure I get it right.



A finished pen. And two pen blanks. Or more if you have the wb spirit....

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1

One finished pen... Of at least moderate quality. No slimlines, funlines, or other cheapy kits, and 2 blanks. No pine, plywood or OSB. 

I think there was something in the rules about they were supposed to be predominantly wood as well, no resin blanks,

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Just to make sure I have this correct: I need to send a completed pen and two pen blanks to The unfortunate person that drew my name? Or do we send a pen kit and two pen blanks?
> Sorry first time in a swap and want to make sure I get it right.


One finished high end pen and a minimum of 2 extreme curly koa blanks. The guy you paired with is a lucky fella!!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Lou Currier

Thanks everyone... @rocky1 the blank can have some resin but needs to have wood as well so hybrid blanks will work.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Wildthings said:


> One finished high end pen and a minimum of 2 extreme curly koa blanks. The guy you paired with is a lucky fella!!


Does Koa have kernels on it when you start? all I have around where I live is corn trees as far west as the eye can see. They said it was suppose to be a local variety. 
Hmmmm I think I can dig up something worth putting on a mandrel.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Does Koa have kernels on it when you start? all I have around where I live is corn trees as far west as the eye can see. They said it was suppose to be a local variety.
> Hmmmm I think I can dig up something worth putting on a mandrel.



Better make it a good one Danny. Rumor had it that Barry is making yours from the bat that got the winning hit in the World Series for the Astros!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Tony said:


> Better make it a good one Danny.  Rumor had it that Barry is making yours from the bat that got the winning hit in the World Series for the Astros!!!!!!


I have a good friend that is a huge Astros fan. I am sure she would love it. 
Now if it were a Twins bat that wins a World Series that would be OUTSTANDING!


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Better make it a good one Danny. Rumor had it that Barry is making yours from the bat that got the winning hit in the World Series for the Astros!!!!!!


You are out of your MIND!! Now if were a Twins bat no problem!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mrs ripjack13

ripjack13 said:


> well, if she joins up, that would be the first pen she would have ever made....and I highly doubt she would want to give it away. and she would have to use her own wood. The only wood she actually owns, is some crazy looking stuff Kevin sent her for guessing the kind of wood, Woody is holding. and she wants to hang it on the wall like Maya does...




I have All the wood in the basement I can use!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> I have All the wood in the basement I can use!



I don't think it's too late to join the Swap!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> I have All the wood in the basement I can use!



Technically, you have two pieces. A block of fbe and an amboyna cap...both from Kevin.



So we can cut that up to make some blanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> Technically, you have two pieces. A block of fbe and an amboyna cap...both from Kevin.
> 
> 
> 
> So we can cut that up to make some blanks.



Don’t you know what’s hers is hers and whats yours is hers?

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Got a nice package in the mail today from the crazy islander... @Don Ratcliff





And some goodies from @Maya Ratcliff too!!










Awesome job on the pen!!

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Sprung

Here's @ripjack13 getting his package from his swap partner, and I haven't even gotten a reply from mine yet when I contacted him to swap addresses!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> Here's @ripjack13 getting his package from his swap partner, and I haven't even gotten a reply from mine yet when I contacted him to swap addresses!



Were you two going to meet up in person?


----------



## Sprung

ripjack13 said:


> Were you two going to meet up in person?



I joked about the possibility of it, but he hasn't logged in here since before the pairings were made, so he hasn't seen the pairings or my message yet.


----------



## woodman6415

Whoa ... what a minute .. stop the boat ..

We are supposed to send some blanks also ?
And I never seen the start your engine post ? 

JK ... when is due date ... so I can be late ..,

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

That sure is a sweet blank! I bet a Master Craftsman somewhere made that one!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Sprung said:


> I joked about the possibility of it, but he hasn't logged in here since before the pairings were made, so he hasn't seen the pairings or my message yet.





 

He was on today at 11:01am....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

woodman6415 said:


> Whoa ... what a minute .. stop the boat ..
> 
> We are supposed to send some blanks also ?
> And I never seen the start your engine post ?
> 
> JK ... when is due date ... so I can be late ..,

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> View attachment 141540
> 
> That sure is a sweet blank! I bet a Master Craftsman somewhere made that one!!



Is it too late to return it for a replacement?


----------



## ripjack13

Not that she will ever use it, but Michele just claimed the pen as hers....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Is it too late to return it for a replacement?



No Sir, I have an assortment to choose from.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## The100road

Oh boy. With the bar that @Don Ratcliff set, my partner is going to be pretty disappointed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## andy close

Pen Kits from PSI came today! Now I just need some weather warm enough to turn and finish in the garage/shop

 ...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> View attachment 141540
> 
> That sure is a sweet blank! I bet a Master Craftsman somewhere made that one!!




I protest the use of that blank ...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Funny 2


----------



## gman2431

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 141544
> 
> He was on today at 11:01am....



Better hit that warn button and get his attention... 

If something falls apart with any partners in this I can jump in if need be guys. Busier than crap right now but could help .

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

gman2431 said:


> Better hit that warn button and get his attention...
> 
> If something falls apart with any partners in this I can jump in if need be guys. Busier than crap right now but could help .



Thanks, I’ll put you on standby. @Sprung please let me know if @winters98 hasn’t responded by Sunday night.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

The100road said:


> Oh boy. With the bar that @Don Ratcliff set, my partner is going to be pretty disappointed.


That's exactly what I was thinking.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

I received my package in the pen swap from @Ralph Muhs this weekend. Very nice Hope Faith pen and some really nice spalted blanks for future use. 
My picture skills speak for themselves if you can here them.



 

Thank you Ralph



Rodney

Your box went out today.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Sprung

Lou Currier said:


> Thanks, I’ll put you on standby. @Sprung please let me know if @winters98 hasn’t responded by Sunday night.



Lou, just following up - so far I've heard nothing. If Cody wants to jump in, I'd be happy to swap with him. Otherwise I've got no problem sitting this one out - I've got enough on my plate right now anyways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> Lou, just following up - so far I've heard nothing. If Cody wants to jump in, I'd be happy to swap with him. Otherwise I've got no problem sitting this one out - I've got enough on my plate right now anyways.



Ha! You ain't getting off that easy buster!! I'm in! Already started drying some blanks to stabilize this weekend . Gotta buy some kits and remember what bits drill what...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

Just have matt send you a pen kit....hes got extras...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Just have matt send you a pen kit....hes got extras...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> Ha! You ain't getting off that easy buster!! I'm in! Already started drying some blanks to stabilize this weekend . Gotta buy some kits and remember what bits drill what...



Hah! Well, then send me your address! (And let me know if you need mine again.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@gman2431 Cody you’re up!  Thanks for stepping in. Get with @Sprung with your info.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Bigdrowdy1 said:


> I received my package in the pen swap from @Ralph Muhs this weekend. Very nice Hope Faith pen and some really nice spalted blanks for future use.
> My picture skills speak for themselves if you can here them.
> 
> View attachment 141747
> 
> Thank you Ralph
> 
> 
> 
> Rodney
> 
> Your box went out today.


So, the pen sent to @Bigdrowdy1 is made of wood from two burls. Oak for the top, and cherry on the bottom. The blanks are oak Burl and spalted maple. The pen is a faith, hope, and love pen. Ca finished with a splash of tung oil first.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lou Currier

Well the bar has definitely been set a little higher Look what came in the mail from @Tom Smart

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 12


----------



## gman2431

Lou Currier said:


> Well the bar has definitely been set a little higher Look what came in the mail from @Tom Smart
> View attachment 141772



Do tell more about the cigar... Very cool package!


----------



## Lou Currier

gman2431 said:


> Do tell more about the cigar... Very cool package!



I will let the maker @Tom Smart describe his awesome work.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom Smart

Lou Currier said:


> I will let the maker @Tom Smart describe his awesome work.


The pen on the right is a Jr Retro Rollerball with stabilized spalted avocado. I experimented with the finish using melamine lacquer. First time using that and I was happy how it turned out. Lou will have to tell us how it wears. 

Some time ago I had tried making a "Realistic Cigar" using the tutorial on IAP provided by Bill Bettag (aka Wood Butcher; http://content.penturners.org/library/pens/realistic_cigar_pen.pdf). Never really got it right. Always had trouble drilling squarely and getting it to line up well enough. I had a couple of glued up blanks laying around for over a year probably and the swap was the excuse to try it again. The "ash" end is gray buckeye burl which has been attacked with a dremel and wood burner. I don't remember what the body is but whatever it is, it was splintery and a pain to turn. The bits inside are from a cheapo Apprentice Jr Gent (nothing but the best for the fearless leader of the Winter Pen Swap, eh). Once I get the process down I'll try using better pen components. Finish is walnut oil and Pens Plus to keep it matte. 

The blanks are Thuya Burl and Brown Mallee Burl.

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

@Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lou Currier

@Tom Smart you need to do a video when you make another. Also I like the matte finish. Makes it look authentic.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier

ripjack13 said:


> @Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

He's got it. But he's working quite a bit so it may be a lil bit before he find a nice sunny day to take a picture of the awesome goodness....

Although he may still be in the fall out shelter?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Received two beautiful pens from @Bigdrowdy1 today. Omg! This is intimidating! Like being hit with a ball bat, it shows how bad I am at applying a finish! I have so much to learn. I have never been able to get a really good finish on anything I have made.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## ripjack13

Ralph Muhs said:


> View attachment 141813 Received two beautiful pens from @Bigdrowdy1 today. Omg! This is intimidating! Like being hit with a ball bat, it shows how bad I am at applying a finish! I have so much to learn. I have never been able to get a really good finish on anything I have made.



Have you used the friction polish I gave you? Thats fool proof....


----------



## Spinartist

Ralph Muhs said:


> View attachment 141813 Received two beautiful pens from @Bigdrowdy1 today. Omg! This is intimidating! Like being hit with a ball bat, it shows how bad I am at applying a finish! I have so much to learn. I have never been able to get a really good finish on anything I have made.




Ralph,
don't beat your self up about your finishes. Your from W.V. so it takes a bit longer to figure things out...

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tony

Ralph Muhs said:


> View attachment 141813 Received two beautiful pens from @Bigdrowdy1 today. Omg! This is intimidating! Like being hit with a ball bat, it shows how bad I am at applying a finish! I have so much to learn. I have never been able to get a really good finish on anything I have made.



Rodney, is that some of the Spalted Pecan from your Dad's place? Tony


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> Rodney, is that some of the Spalted Pecan from your Dad's place? Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

The shop pen is crazy grained white oak and the pen is the spalted curly pecan. Hope you enjoy them Ralph


Rodney

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Tony said:


> Rodney, is that some of the Spalted Pecan from your Dad's place? Tony



That wood be it


Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Spinartist said:


> Ralph,
> don't beat your self up about your finishes. Your from W.V. so it takes a bit longer to figure things out...


Actually from West Virginia for only 10 years. Before that Illinois. Now, about half the time in Connecticut. But I have always struggled to get good finishes on all woodworking projects, no matter where I lived.


----------



## Lou Currier

Ralph Muhs said:


> Actually from West Virginia for only 10 years. Before that Illinois. Now, about half the time in Connecticut. But I have always struggled to get good finishes on all woodworking projects, no matter where I lived.



And it won’t get better with @ripjack13 teaching you.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13

Lou Currier said:


> And it won’t get better with @ripjack13 teaching you.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Sincere 1


----------



## Ralph Muhs

Ok. I' good with blaming my problems on @ripjack13

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## CWS

Ralph Muhs said:


> Actually from West Virginia for only 10 years. Before that Illinois. Now, about half the time in Connecticut. But I have always struggled to get good finishes on all woodworking projects, no matter where I lived.


I think the time spent in Connecticut in the same shop as, well you know who may not help.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lou Currier



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@Don Ratcliff

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## winters98

Lou Currier said:


> @gman2431 Cody you’re up!  Thanks for stepping in. Get with @Sprung with your info.


sorry about not getting back sooner and your stepping in taken. I was pullednout if town I forgot until now. I can also send an extra gift to somene for their patience with no expextation for any thing in return . just let me know were to send it you all are a great group.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@Lou Currier and @winters98 if everyone is ok with it I will do another pen and swap with you. Stuff happens been there more than I care to share. Let me know.


Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## bamafatboy

Here is the pen and goodies I received from my partner. Man I love it and the blanks.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## jasonb

bamafatboy said:


> Here is the pen and goodies I received from my partner. Man I love it and the blanks.
> View attachment 141980



Pen kit is a Broadwell Art Deco with Australian Ebony. Blanks are Australian Ebony, B.Locust Burl, B.Mallee, Pistachio, and Persimmon.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13

Nicely done. I like that kit. I may have to invest in a few...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Lou Currier

@Bigdrowdy1 i am fine with that...get with @winters98 and make arrangements. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## winters98

Lou Currier said:


> @Bigdrowdy1 i am fine with that...get with @winters98 and make arrangements. Thanks.


thank you bigrowdy send me a message to work out the details


----------



## Don Ratcliff

Thank you @ripjack13

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 4


----------



## andy close

Dang, I wish I had some "scrap"s like that in one of my bins...

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Lou Currier

Purdy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## bamafatboy

Thanks Jason for posting the pics, mine was made with my phone camera, but the close ups are much better.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

andy close said:


> Dang, I wish I had some "scrap"s like that in one of my bins...



Nice. Thats been a running joke with us since last years calender for the wooden knife challenge. Heh heh heh...

https://woodbarter.com/threads/rips-knife-wooden-knife-challenge.28382/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS

@rocky1 I shipped your pen and blanks today. Some of the blanks may be oversize and you may have to trim them to make a nice blank. Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

I'll be on the lookout for them. Started on yours today... Your wife's going to get a matching key chain! 

NO Tony, I didn't blow it up that bad! Didn't trim one end tight to the tube, it wasn't as stable as it appeared, little bitty resin filled spot I thought was going to turn out, turned out to be a pretty big resin filled spot up close on the tube, and had a little piece or two flake off, so it wouldn't have fit worth a damn no matter what I did, and it just didn't all work like I wanted. So I glued up the other half of the blank, and we'll make it turned tomorrow night hopefully.

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## andy close

Less than a week left!

I'm really looking forward to the photos and descriptions that will be rolling in soon.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

andy close said:


> Less than a week left!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to the photos and descriptions that will be rolling in soon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Well...............how do I describe incredible. Oh, a picture..... thank you @Spinartist this is truly humbling. I have seen y’all describe and show camphor burl but as a newer turner I just haven’t had any yet. Well, I will always be looking for some now. And then Lee went and did some fill work in a void. The picture does not do it justice as I was home a bit later than I expected and I don’t have good light. May repost in a few days. Thank you!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Lou Currier

Camphor smells real nice when you turn it too...the garage is permeated right now

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## winters98

box to bigrowdy tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

winters98 said:


> box to bigrowdy tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 142375



Kelvin, I deleted your picture, posting contact info in the open forum is not allowed. Thanks, Tony

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier

We are in the final week of the winter pen swap  if you haven’t yet started making your pen, time to get cracking!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

Can't wait to see what all shows up in this one. Guess I need to find a really nice pen blank so I can have it ready for the next one. I've done turned two pens, two keychains and a bottle stopper... I'm freakin hooked!

Reactions: Like 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Lou Currier

It’s almost time for another box pass.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Will mail mine today to @Bean_counter . Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bamafatboy

Mine will go out tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andy close

I'm hoping mine will go out tomorrow. 
I tried applying a CA finish yesterday as it had warmed up a bit but must have still been too cold as the CA wouldn't cure until I took it into the house. It's supposed to hit 50 today, so maybe I'll be able to finish the finish. Otherwise I may have to put a coat on, take it into the house to dry, take it back out and add another coat... :/
Maybe I can try using my wife's hairdryer to warm/cure the CA. I don't like using activator as I've had issues with spots & streaking.


----------



## woodman6415

Mine be in mail today


----------



## winters98

Tony said:


> Kelvin, I deleted your picture, posting contact info in the open forum is not allowed. Thanks, Tony


thank you I am sorry I don't even think sometimes . package sent though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

@winters98 pen and blanks will ship tomorrow.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

Maybe I better get some pen kits ordered and start looking for a blank to make a pen with.
Should be done in a month or two. 







































By the way, I droped it in the mail over my lunch today.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Tom Smart

Fat package from @Lou Currier arrived today. A maple burl pen surrounded by a wonderful selection of wood (and plastic). Thanks, Lou, great stuff!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## Lou Currier

@Tom Smart thanks for your patience the pen was entered into the IAP Pretty Wood pen contest...the competition was fierce and I didn’t make the second round. This was one of my entry pictures. 



 

The wood is camphor, NIP, Redgum eucalyptus, apple, and bougainvillea

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

Lou, I'm not understanding the variety of woods. Can you explain how they are incorporated or am I just blind? Tony


----------



## The100road

Tony said:


> Lou, I'm not understanding the variety of woods. Can you explain how they are incorporated or am I just blind? Tony



I was first wondering the same thing. But I think he’s talking about the wood blanks that got sent along with the pen. Not the pen wood itself?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony

The100road said:


> I was first wondering the same thing. But I think he’s talking about the wood blanks that got sent along with the pen. Not the pen wood itself?



Ahhh, that would make sense. Thanks Stan!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

That is correct...the pen itself is maple Burl. The kit is a Rhinehart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1

Package received from Curt. Soon as I get 2 days to clean off enough counter to take pictures of everything I'll get them. 

LFRB WITH SIDES BULGED OUT! All sorts of goodies in there. Thanks Curt!

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist

Got a box of goodies from @Gdurfey !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Wildthings

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> Maybe I better get some pen kits ordered and start looking for a blank to make a pen with.
> Should be done in a month or two.
> By the way, I droped it in the mail over my lunch today.



@Wilson's Woodworking 
There's an outgoing package in the mailbox for this afternoon's pickup

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415

Ok ... I recieved my box from @The100road ... Aka Stan on Monday ...
just now have time to post pics and comment...
the pen is awesome ... beautiful and one of a kind ... the only problem with that is the boss confiscated it right off ... I did explain it was mine ...that got me no where... butttt I've not turned a cast hybrid before ... and that orange/burl will be my new carry pen ... I'm looking for the just right kit to match it to.

Don't you just love it when the wife asks you why you can't make pens this pretty ...
she says thanks ..she loves it ...

Well done Stan .. you are the man
Thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## The100road

Thanks Man! 
The pen is peacock dyed maple burl by @Jerry B with a CA finish. 

I tried to choose local wood for the pen blanks. They are:
Spalted maple, curly maple, spalted apple & cherry burl.

The hybrid blank is red Mallee. It’s one of my first castings so please let me know how it turns out!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## andy close

@The100road, what pen kit did you use for @woodman6415's pen? very sharp!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The100road

@andy close it is the Phoenix pen kit from woodturningz in gun metal.

http://www.woodturningz.com/Phoenix_Pen_Kits.html

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Well got home to find a MFRB waiting on me was sure what I had ordered. Turns out it was from @winters98 for our pen swap. Opened the box to find it full of goodies. I can't tell you what all the wood is but it is a bunch. He also include a whole bunch of Corian blanks as well. 
The pen was in a nice box and as I opened it up I could tell it was a very figured burl in chocolate brown color highlighted in gold and black trim. I do not know the pen style but maybe Kelvin can tell us. 
Anyway you all know my photo graphic skills and I am doing it on my work bench since i always get home late and the rain here has forgot to move out for a little sun to shine in. So take the pictures with a grain of salt of couple shots of Tequila because I don't take good pictures. 

The woods



 

The Corian



 

The Pen



 



 



 

Thanks Kelvin for the swap but you went over board Sir.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 7


----------



## The100road

Received my box from @woodman6415 today. That’s right boys and girls......... TWO PENS! Love the bolt action. I believe it is antler? I cry when I think about cutting up my antlers so I’m very happy about receiving these antler blanks. Can’t wait to try one! Would also like to know what pen kit the capped pen is? 

Thank you Wendell. Much appreciated.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 8


----------



## woodman6415

The100road said:


> Received my box from @woodman6415 today. That’s right boys and girls......... TWO PENS! Love the bolt action. I believe it is antler? I cry when I think about cutting up my antlers so I’m very happy about receiving these antler blanks. Can’t wait to try one! Would also like to know what pen kit the capped pen is?
> 
> Thank you Wendell. Much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 142637
> 
> View attachment 142638


Yes the bolt action is white tail antlers ... the other is a artesian junior gentleman... blank is Mesquite.. as close to burl as I get .. limb covered in Mistletoe ... a few Mesquite blanks from same limb .. couple of antler .. couple of solid surface ( Corian ) .. and a Purple Heart ... finish on both pens ... CA ... hope you like them

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## woodman6415

The100road said:


> Received my box from @woodman6415 today. That’s right boys and girls......... TWO PENS! Love the bolt action. I believe it is antler? I cry when I think about cutting up my antlers so I’m very happy about receiving these antler blanks. Can’t wait to try one! Would also like to know what pen kit the capped pen is?
> 
> Thank you Wendell. Much appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 142637
> 
> View attachment 142638


And I don't want to forget the two cut offs from @Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Looks like a couple of @Tony blanks too.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Dam I type slow!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> And I don't want to forget the two cut offs from @Tony



Those aren't offcuts. Those are artisanly designed, nature inspired custom blank creations!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> Those aren't offcuts. Those are artisanly designed, nature inspired custom blank creations!!!


Hahaha .. were just cut offs when I packed them up ..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tony

woodman6415 said:


> Hahaha .. were just cut offs when I packed them up ..



The price has gone up since then!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## The100road

woodman6415 said:


> Yes the bolt action is white tail antlers ... the other is a artesian junior gentleman... blank is Mesquite.. as close to burl as I get .. limb covered in Mistletoe ... a few Mesquite blanks from same limb .. couple of antler .. couple of solid surface ( Corian ) .. and a Purple Heart ... finish on both pens ... CA ... hope you like them



Yeah man, hard to see in the pics but those mesquite have awesome figure!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## FDC3

Received a box from @andy close today. He blessed me with a vertex pen and pencil set. Not sure of the wood. The blanks are spalted lilac, redbud, ash & walnut segmented, and another segmented round blank. Thanks Andy!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Lou Currier

Still quite a few unfinished pairings out there so hopefully we are working on finishing the swaps.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Bean_counter

Mine went out in the mail to @Tony today. I received mine from tony yesterday and will get pics ASAP. I got a nice set

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Schroedc

Got my box from @Karl_99 today, it's gorgeous. The reclaimed walnut is deep, the pics don't do it justice. The blanks are going to be fun too! He should have the box from me tomorrow or so.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Wildthings

Got mine from @Wilson's Woodworking with some awesome stabilized blanks and corn cobs. And a beautiful wooden cigar style pen that went straight into my shirt pocket. Danny can you tell us the specifics on the wood and the pen. 

On future swaps we need to send to someone different than from who we received from. That way I don't feel so bad about the stuff I sent versus what I received LOL

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2


----------



## Gdurfey

Sort of round robin.......although I feel very humbled by all of you!!!


----------



## andy close

FDC3 said:


> Received a box from @andy close today. He blessed me with a vertex pen and pencil set. Not sure of the wood. The blanks are spalted lilac, redbud, ash & walnut segmented, and another segmented round blank. Thanks Andy!
> View attachment 142681



@FDC3, The Vertex set was turned from the same Lilac stump that the lilac blanks came from. I helped a friend dig it out of his yard a little over a year ago & saved a chunk of it. Unfortunately it was before I started turning, so I didn't take any more of the stump as it didn't seem like it was "usable wood" at the time.

The Redbud blank is from a tree that inhabited my Aunt & Uncle's front yard that died unexpectedly. We removed it & I saved a couple sections of the trunk.

The Ash in the Ash & Walnut blank is from a handful of Ash trees my father & I removed from a neighbors yard. I hired a guy with a portable mill to slab the trees for me. They're stacked & stickers & drying & waiting to be turned into a real workbench, among other things. I'm not sure where the Walnut came from. This blank was my second attempt at making 'fancy' blanks.

The cylindrical blank is Ash & Denim, my first attempt at making 'fancy' blanks :D The Ash is from the trees mentioned above, the denim was just strips I cut out of an old pair of jeans. I made pens for my nieces & nephews for Christmas this year (big surprise) out of these blanks. The denim looks pretty cool as you turn through it.

I hope you enjoy the pen & pencil set. I figured that since I don't have any fancy wood/blanks laying around that I should double the prize & send two, especially since you drew the short straw and got stuck with a n00b. :)

I should note that all those blanks were initially sized for slimline style pens as that's mainly what I've been turning since they're cheap. I did turn the Vertex out of the same blanks, so you can do slightly thicker pens with them. 
That Lilac is also a bit punky & I haven't gotten into stabilizing yet. Take shallow cuts & be gentle. You may need to douse really punky areas with CA as you're turning so they don't shred. Overall it's really not that bad as long as you're not just trying to whip a pen out. :)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony

andy close said:


> @FDC3, The Vertex set was turned from the same Lilac stump that the lilac blanks came from. I helped a friend dig it out of his yard a little over a year ago & saved a chunk of it. Unfortunately it was before I started turning, so I didn't take any more of the stump as it didn't seem like it was "usable wood" at the time.
> 
> The Redbud blank is from a tree that inhabited my Aunt & Uncle's front yard that died unexpectedly. We removed it & I saved a couple sections of the trunk.
> 
> The Ash in the Ash & Walnut blank is from a handful of Ash trees my father & I removed from a neighbors yard. I hired a guy with a portable mill to slab the trees for me. They're stacked & stickers & drying & waiting to be turned into a real workbench, among other things. I'm not sure where the Walnut came from. This blank was my second attempt at making 'fancy' blanks.
> 
> The cylindrical blank is Ash & Denim, my first attempt at making 'fancy' blanks :D The Ash is from the trees mentioned above, the denim was just strips I cut out of an old pair of jeans. I made pens for my nieces & nephews for Christmas this year (big surprise) out of these blanks. The denim looks pretty cool as you turn through it.
> 
> I hope you enjoy the pen & pencil set. I figured that since I don't have any fancy wood/blanks laying around that I should double the prize & send two, especially since you drew the short straw and got stuck with a n00b. :)



You did a fine job as far as I'm concerned Andy, you should be proud! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## andy close

andy close said:


> @FDC3,
> 
> The cylindrical blank is Ash & Denim, my first attempt at making 'fancy' blanks :D The Ash is from the trees mentioned above, the denim was just strips I cut out of an old pair of jeans. I made pens for my nieces & nephews for Christmas this year (big surprise) out of these blanks. The denim looks pretty cool as you turn through it.



I found a photo of two of the Ash & Denim pens I made for the nieces & nephews.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## CWS

Did you have to do anything to the denim before making the blank?


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> Did you have to do anything to the denim before making the blank?



Probably put glue on it and sandwich it in some wood.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## andy close

CWS said:


> Did you have to do anything to the denim before making the blank?



@CWS, aside from cut it into strips, nope. :) I did use a lot 0f epoxy to glue everything together. The denim was pretty much soaked in epoxy and then sandwiched between the Ash strips. I don't remember how many layers of denim I used between the Ash but am pretty sure it was at least 3.
I have another set of blanks that are similar but I dyed the epoxy black before slathering it all over everything. I haven't done anything with that one yet. It will be interesting to see if once turned, the denim pattern will still show through or if it will just be black.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Karl_99

Schroedc said:


> Got my box from @Karl_99 today, it's gorgeous. The reclaimed walnut is deep, the pics don't do it justice. The blanks are going to be fun too! He should have the box from me tomorrow or so.
> 
> View attachment 142724



This walnut was used for cribbing timbers for the New Berlin covered bridge in New Berlin, PA. It was a double span bridge built in 1878. It was in service until 1936 when it was destroyed by flooding. The timbers were unearthed in 2005 during construction of another replacement bridge. This wood has been marinating in mud or Penn's Creek for over 130 years!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Az Turnings

How did I miss this!?!


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> Probably put glue on it and sandwich it in some wood.


I have read about using cloth and casting multiple layers of cloth into a complete blank.


----------



## Schroedc

CWS said:


> I have read about using cloth and casting multiple layers of cloth into a complete blank.



I tried it with fiberglass resin and cloth, got a decent blank but had to cast in layers as the resin I was using had a fair bit of shrink

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

That pen is brown malie burl with several layers of CA glue then polished with micromesh sanding pads.
The blank to the top left in the photo is elm burl. You may have to fill some holes if exposed while turning that stabilized blank. The one below it is one of my first triple died spalted maple blanks. Would love to see that one turned. Then the other two are stabilized blanks. One with a hint of green in spalted maple. The other I believe is died boxelder burl. Then of course the local wood is corn cobs. One died red and the other purple.

Just some old junk I had laying around.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13

Tony said:


> Probably put glue on it and sandwich it in some wood.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## CWS

I believe the process I was thinking of is called Micarta.https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=micarta+casting+fabric&qft=+filterui:msite-youtube.com&view=detail&mid=5F5DEBC5A6C47CFAD41C5F5DEBC5A6C47CFAD41C&&FORM=VRDGAR

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## andy close

CWS said:


> I believe the process I was thinking of is called Micarta.https://www.bing.com/videos/search?q=micarta+casting+fabric&qft=+filterui:msite-youtube.com&view=detail&mid=5F5DEBC5A6C47CFAD41C5F5DEBC5A6C47CFAD41C&&FORM=VRDGAR



@CWS, that is pretty much it. I got the idea of using denim from Peter Brown:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andy close

I received a package from my swap buddy @FDC3 yesterday. A beautiful Celtic Knot out of Black Locust & Honduran Rosewood. The kit is a Bolt Action Tec Pen Kit from PSI, which I have not seen before but will have to pick up. It's fantastic. 
The blanks are Cocobollo, Black Locust & Bethlehem Olivewood, none of which I've turned before.

Drew, thank you so much. Beautiful craftsmanship on the pen & knot and a great new pen kit for me to spend more money on! ;D

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## FDC3

Black locust blanks came from @Woodworking Vet.


----------



## Karl_99

Received a package from @Scheoedc today... It contained a beautiful Vertex click pen with Buckeye Burl. The fit and finish is perfect. One of my favorite woods and pen styles. There were also some very nice blanks included...Thank you Colin!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Schroedc

Karl_99 said:


> Received a package from @Scheoedc today... It contained a beautiful Vertex click pen with Buckeye Burl. The fit and finish is perfect. One of my favorite woods and pen styles. There were also some very nice blanks included...Thank you Colin!
> 
> View attachment 142799



Also Karl- I'm sure you can tell but that chestnut IS stabilized already!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Bean_counter

Ok everyone I had some time to photo the pen @Tony sent me and received the other day. Tony nailed the kit as the cigar is my absolute favorite kit. I have to say y’all tony did an excellent job turning this pen and I’m very happy with the fit and finish on it. The walnut and maple segments are perfectly aligned as well. Also tony has to be the smartest beginning pen turner on the planet as he didn’t start with a slim line. Bravo Tony and I’m glad to have a pen and pencil set made by one of my best friends.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 11


----------



## Wilson's Woodworking

@Wildthings I received a box in the mail today chuck full of goodies. The pen is spot-on for the type I like. It is nice and beefy and very beautiful. 
I will let you tell about the blanks and the process of making the pen and what kit it is.
I would say I got the better end of this trade.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Coincidentally, my pen from @Bean_counter showed up in today's mail. It's a sweet Aggie colored blank on a Rhodium plated kit. I got some nice Redwood burl and Holly blanks. We give each other blanks all the time when we get together, which is about every 3-4 months so it's not as easy as it is for some to come up with unusual wood. Thanks Mikey, love the pen!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Tony

Just FYI, on @Bean_counter pen and pencil, I glued up blanks of Maple and Walnut and used Dr's Woodshop Pens Plus friction finish. I gotta tell You, I really like it. I'm sure it won't hold up as long as a CA finish will, but I like it. I prefer the more natural feel of the actual wood as opposed to the finish. 

I sent Mike a blank of each of them. I made extras knowing that I would probably need them since these were my first pens. I was right, screwed up the first attempt! I also sent some Texas sized pen blanks: 1-1/2" square Mesquite!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Wildthings

Wilson's Woodworking said:


> @Wildthings I received a box in the mail today chuck full of goodies. The pen is spot-on for the type I like. It is nice and beefy and very beautiful.
> I will let you tell about the blanks and the process of making the pen and what kit it is.
> I would say I got the better end of this trade.
> 
> View attachment 142807


That's a long clicker from PSI with curly maple darken with BLO and then a CA finish. The wide blank in the middle left is Ambrosia maple and to the right is a chunk of Texas mesquite. Under the ambrosia is a piece of Kevin's FBE. I wish I had known you stabilize. I had some killer wood and cactus for that process. Oh well maybe next time


----------



## woodman6415

Bean_counter said:


> Ok everyone I had some time to photo the pen @Tony sent me and received the other day. Tony nailed the kit as the cigar is my absolute favorite kit. I have to say y’all tony did an excellent job turning this pen and I’m very happy with the fit and finish on it. The walnut and maple segments are perfectly aligned as well. Also tony has to be the smartest beginning pen turner on the planet as he didn’t start with a slim line. Bravo Tony and I’m glad to have a pen and pencil set made by one of my best friends.
> 
> View attachment 142803 View attachment 142804


I should get some credit also ... you don't know how much nagging and guilt tripping him I had to do to get you these pens ....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> Just FYI, on @Bean_counter pen and pencil, I glued up blanks of Maple and Walnut and used Dr's Woodshop Pens Plus friction finish. I gotta tell You, I really like it. I'm sure it won't hold up as long as a CA finish will, but I like it. I prefer the more natural feel of the actual wood as opposed to the finish.
> 
> I sent Mike a blank of each of them. I made extras knowing that I would probably need them since these were my first pens. I was right, screwed up the first attempt! I also sent some Texas sized pen blanks: 1-1/2" square Mesquite!


I've used the docs pen plus for years ... great finish

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## andy close

Tony said:


> Just FYI, on @Bean_counter pen and pencil, I glued up blanks of Maple and Walnut and used Dr's Woodshop Pens Plus friction finish.



@Tony, those segments/chevrons(?) are sweet. Did you cut your blank lengthwise to insert/glue them that way? I may have to give that design a try. :)


----------



## Tony

andy close said:


> @Tony, those segments/chevrons(?) are sweet. Did you cut your blank lengthwise to insert/glue them that way? I may have to give that design a try. :)



Thanks Andy! I started out with these:


 

Then I cut them down and glued up these:



 
Pretty simple. If you have any questions just let me know. Notice I made room for plenty of mistakes and do-overs!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## JR Parks

Tony said:


> Thanks Andy! I started out with these:
> View attachment 142865
> 
> Then I cut them down and glued up these:
> 
> View attachment 142867
> Pretty simple. If you have any questions just let me know. Notice I made room for plenty of mistakes and do-overs!!


Heck that's just left over chopping blocks!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Tony

JR Parks said:


> Heck that's just left over chopping blocks!!



All right, settle down Jim! You're starting so sound like Wendell now!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Spinartist

Easy now @Tony . Don't go pushing any buttons on him!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jasonb

Got a box from @bamafatboy today. Great looking cigar with osage. Finish on the pen is very smooth. Great looking blanks to boot!

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier

I have an Osage cigar pen on the lathe right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings

jasonb said:


> Got a box from @bamafatboy today. Great looking cigar with osage. Finish on the pen is very smooth. Great looking blanks to boot!
> 
> View attachment 142974
> 
> View attachment 142975



Gorgeous!!



Lou Currier said:


> I have an Osage cigar pen on the lathe right now.



me too

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1

As stated somewhere back there received my box from @CWS several days ago, and there was a pile of it. Pen appears to be a Sierra not sure of the blank, just know there was a PILE of GOODIES in that box!! Have Curts goodies all packed and going in the mail today!

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 7


----------



## Lou Currier

Hey @CWS ...want to be my swap partner for the next swap?  Love the wood on that pen...is it live oak?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## CWS

Pen is a Wall Street 3 and the wood is a chestnut oak burl. All you have to do to be my partner is send more money than @rocky1.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 7


----------



## winters98

Received my box from @Bigdrowdy1 and what a beatiful pen. I can't wait to try these blanks out thnx again bud.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## bamafatboy

Seeing a whole bunch of beautiful pens in this swap. Sorry that I have not been on here the last few days, my internet service has been down untik this morning. Looking forward to the next one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier

@JR Parks @Mike Hill @gman2431 @Sprung where are we at on the swap? Only a few left to wrap this one up.


----------



## gman2431

Boxed up and in the car to be dropped today.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rocky1

Holy bat guana! I'm not last this time!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony

I'm just thankful I was able to get it done period! Tony

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Sprung

Was going to go out Monday, but we were snowed in for a couple days. It was dropped off at the post office on Wednesday. Cody and I both communicated to each other previously that we might be a few days late beyond the deadline getting something sent out to each other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415

Tony said:


> I'm just thankful I was able to get it done period! Tony


I was amazed

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## CWS

woodman6415 said:


> I was amazed


Me too!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CWS

Got my pen from @rocky1 today. I think he thinks I need to be sweetened up a little. Got 2 pens and a large walnut blank, a pistachio blank, 4black locust pen blanks, 4 spalted red oak blanks, 2 Chinese tallow blanks stabilized, and 3 different kinds of honey .

Reactions: EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## Lou Currier




----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> Got my pen from @rocky1 today. I think he thinks I need to be sweetened up a little. Got 2 pens and a large walnut blank, a pistachio blank, 4black locust pen blanks, 4 spalted red oak blanks, 2 Chinese tallow blanks stabilized, and 3 different kinds of honey .



Curt, you're not new here, where are the pics man!!!!


----------



## Lou Currier

I think he feels guilty that he got more than anyone else

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1

Wow Curt that stuff is off the charts out of sight!!!!




Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## CWS

Those pens are beautiful! Told my wife I didn't get any pens just honey. Last year she took my pen from @Spinartist and I haven't seen it since.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## CWS

Lou Currier said:


> I think he feels guilty that he got more than anyone else


Not guilty just grateful.

Reactions: Like 3 | Sincere 2


----------



## Tom Smart

CWS said:


> View attachment 143166 View attachment 143167 Got my pen from @rocky1 today. I think he thinks I need to be sweetened up a little. Got 2 pens and a large walnut blank, a pistachio blank, 4black locust pen blanks, 4 spalted red oak blanks, 2 Chinese tallow blanks stabilized, and 3 different kinds of honey .


Now that is a haul! Well done @rocky1

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@rocky1 what is the wood on the left Vertex? Both are absolutely stunning!


----------



## rocky1

Gold Vertex is sporting Jamaican Dogwood, compliments of @Blueglass ... Has three little knots on it, was one of the nicest Jamaican Dogwood blanks Ive run across, a lot of character on the end with the knots.

The Gun Metal Vertex is Indian Rosewood compliments of @wood128 ... There's a little touch of white sapwood hiding on the bottom right side in the picture, then it graduates into the gray, and then stripes. Joe did a beautiful job of cutting the blanks on those. 

Had a beautiful hybrid big leaf maple blank I started with Curt; failed on both ends of the piece. Had a small patch of resin on the end which looked like it would turn out when I glued it up, wound up with a rather large transparent resin filled void over a pretty gold tube. Glued the other end up on a painted tube, was cleaning and squaring ends, tube stuck on the reamer, CA held, but the paint turned loose. So I glued it back up on another painted tube, got it all turned nice, absolutely beautiful blank, quite possibly the most beautiful pen blank I have ever turned, spalted big leaf maple, with purple pearl resin fill. It was really sweet... Tube was not the correct size for a Gatsby, close enough parts started though, and then split the blank when I pressed the end in.

So I searched and dug and tried to find something close, but after that one it was all kinda . Found these two and couldn't decide which I liked better, and after the box from Curt, I simply figured why not let him decide! So I sent them both, figured he could share with his wife, but it sounds like that's out.

Both mechanisms have been modified. Didn't have any toothpicks in the shop, found a box of 1 1/4" hardened trim nails that fit really nice though! Square the point up, cut to fit, grind to perfection, very carefully put a drop of thick CA on top of the hollow clicker, and rotate the nail as you gently slide it down through the CA. I don't think you'll ever break those off Curt.

Was going to grab you a 32 oz. bear in Orange Blossom and Gallberry since those seem to be everyone's favorites, but we're out of Orange Honey at the moment, as is everyone else, and didn't have any on the shelf. Had 12 oz. bears on the shelf, and was going to toss 3 of those in, then saw the 12 oz. bear of Clover, which we don't typically pack because they're bad about granulating on the store shelf, so I figured I'd let y'all try that one too. All I can tell you there is... your honey is not safe either, ask @ripjack13 !!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## gman2431

Cool box from Mr sprung showed up today. Thanks Matt! I do however think I'm gonna fall into the wife stole it crowd once she sees it!

I dig the matte finish compared to the high shine it feels great!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> Cool box from Mr sprung showed up today. Thanks Matt! I do however think I'm gonna fall into the wife stole it crowd once she sees it!
> 
> I dig the matte finish compared to the high shine it feels great!
> 
> View attachment 143231



Cody, glad it arrived safely! Yeah, I use the matte finish most of the time anymore. I really like the way it feels, though there are some materials that do look better with a gloss finish. It's still a CA finish, so you've got the protection of CA, but it's only a few layers and the highest it's sanded/polished is with 0000 steel wool. That pen was made with one of my earliest double dyed blanks!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> Cody, glad it arrived safely! Yeah, I use the matte finish most of the time anymore. I really like the way it feels, though there are some materials that do look better with a gloss finish. It's still a CA finish, so you've got the protection of CA, but it's only a few layers and the highest it's sanded/polished is with 0000 steel wool. That pen was made with one of my earliest double dyed blanks!



I'll explain my choice of what I sent when ya get it. I also didn't label blanks that weren't already but I knew your a smart feller and can figure em out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

@CWS if you get some more pics of that from other angles I love to see it. THe Jamaican Dogwood one.


----------



## CWS

Blueglass said:


> @CWS if you get some more pics of that from other angles I love to see it. THe Jamaican Dogwood one.


I will try to take a better picture tomorrow. If you don't get one a couple days remind me again. Some days I have to go barefoot because I can't remember where I left my shoes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Blueglass

CWS said:


> I will try to take a better picture tomorrow. If you don't get one a couple days remind me again. Some days I have to go barefoot because I can't remember where I left my shoes.


Thanks and I understand completely. I have CRS myself.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1

@Blueglass - Here you go Les.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## CWS

Blueglass said:


> Thanks and I understand completely. I have CRS myself.


Looks like @rocky1 took care of the picture. What I would like to know if he used the blank with the heart by accident or something else I should be worried about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rocky1

No, it was just the sweetest Jamaican Dogwood blank in the box, and honestly, it was a little bitty round knot running through the square blank. Didn't look heart shaped until I turned it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blueglass

It is pretty stuff. Pretty much all the Keys hardwoods are incredible IMO. I have a couple very curly pretty Buttonwood blanks I've set aside thinking about you. I was cutting down some for guitar tops and ended up with I think just 2 really nice ones. I'll hold them until I build up enough wood to send out. I'm building up boxes for a few people. Hopefully my issues with the VA will get straightened out soon and I can do better than treading water.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Sincere 4


----------



## rocky1

That blank was really cool Les. Doesn't show up so much in the pictures, but it has streaks that are light brown, streaks that are the black and white, spots the white just sparkles, has all the knots in it, and as always it just sorta looked plain-Jane until I hit it with the finish then all of that started popping out. I love turning that stuff!

The Indian Rosewood on the other hand, was a bit different to turn. Typically Rosewood is hard and oily, but this stuff was wanting to tear out in spots all over. Did a lot of sanding there! Got sorta close and ran a couple rounds of CA on it to try and stabilize it some, seemed to help, the fibers didn't tear so bad, and I was able to clean up most of my holes wet sanding with BLO and following with CA. I think I'm going to try and stabilize the remainder of those blanks. Don't believe they're oily enough that they won't be benefit from it. Made a helluva nice pen regardless, so I ordered a few more Vertex Clicks, and I'm looking forward to a few more of those.

And, I appreciate being thought about, and will try and do the buttonwood justice!


----------



## ripjack13

gman2431 said:


> I dig the *matte* finish compared to the high shine it feels great!
> 
> View attachment 143231





Sprung said:


> Cody, glad it arrived safely! Yeah, I use the matte finish most of the time anymore.



A Matt, finish....matt...finish....

Oh nevermind....

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mike Hill

Geez Maneez! Back at my familiar messy desk this morning. Business travel is not my favorite thing these days. However, I was able to eat some duck tongue tacos and a crispy pig ear salad in KC among with a lot of other things. Glad to be home to and the rain. 

Secretary said I had a package delivered from Texas on the first - and knew what it was. Finally got to open it. Was a major treat! A STUNNING pen of Texas Persimmon (one of my wood requests - did not know what it looked like). And some knee-knocking blanks of other Texas woods I did not have. And a bonus of some being from the King Ranch. We had a fishing cabin on a spoil island across the Intercoastal from the King Ranch. Was always warned that it probably wasn't the most healthy thing to do to land on their property! OH MAN!!!! - this was a special treat. Thank you Jim!

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Tony

Mike Hill said:


> Geez Maneez! Back at my familiar messy desk this morning. Business travel is not my favorite thing these days. However, I was able to eat some duck tongue tacos and a crispy pig ear salad in KC among with a lot of other things. Glad to be home to and the rain.
> 
> Secretary said I had a package delivered from Texas on the first - and knew what it was. Finally got to open it. Was a major treat! A STUNNING pen of Texas Persimmon (one of my wood requests - did not know what it looked like). And some knee-knocking blanks of other Texas woods I did not have. And a bonus of some View attachment 143381 being from the King Ranch. We had a fishing cabin on a spoil island across the Intercoastal from the King Ranch. Was always warned that it probably wasn't the most healthy thing to do to land on their property! OH MAN!!!! - this was a special treat. Thank you Jim!



That is awesome! @JR Parks let me know what I need to give you to get some King Ranch wood!!!!

For those of you who don't know, the King Ranch is a legendary place here bigger than the state of Rhode Island, birthplace of fajitas. Tony

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tony

And you're right, as I understand it they do NOT like trespassers there.


----------



## Wildthings

Tony said:


> That is awesome! @JR Parks let me know what I need to give you to get some King Ranch wood!!!!
> 
> For those of you who don't know, the King Ranch is a legendary place here bigger than the state of Rhode Island, birthplace of fajitas. Tony


It is huge! I got invited by the ranch manager to remove a few does off the Norias Division. Man alive did we see some animals!! Nilgai, Whitetails, turkey, quail, javelina just to name a few.

Reactions: Way Cool 4


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

@Wildthings if you get King Ranch wood, can you get a COA or make one? That may be something you could turn and sell to people w/King Ranch Edition trucks to match. Just an idea!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill

ok, i'm trying to do the math in my head - but i'm cornfused. Established 1853. That's not quite 20 years after the Alamo Battle. But does that make it older or @Mike1950 older?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mike Hill

I have a lina, you have a lina, we all have a lina!


----------



## Blueglass

rocky1 said:


> That blank was really cool Les. Doesn't show up so much in the pictures, but it has streaks that are light brown, streaks that are the black and white, spots the white just sparkles, has all the knots in it, and as always it just sorta looked plain-Jane until I hit with the finish then all of that started popping out. I love turning that stuff!
> 
> The Indian Rosewood on the other hand, was a bit different to turn. Typically Rosewood is hard and oily, but this stuff was wanting to tear out in spots all over. Did a lot of sanding there! Got sorta close and ran a couple rounds of CA on it to try and stabilize it some, seemed to help, the fibers didn't tear so bad, and I was able to clean up most of my holes wet sanding with BLO and following with CA. I think I'm going to try and stabilize the remainder of those blanks. Don't believe they're oily enough that they won't be benefit from it. Made a helluva nice pen regardless, so I ordered a few more Vetex Clicks, and I'm looking forward to a few more of those.
> 
> And, I appreciate being thought about, and will try and do the buttonwood justice!



THe Jamaican Dogwood always does look bland... gray not in a pretty way until you hit it with finish. I've gotten where I can tell what is there now. THere is so much going on in every piece and they can be so radically different. I love the stuff. I have more to mill but I'm pretty much out of boards for now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CWS

Mike Hill said:


> ok, i'm trying to do the math in my head - but i'm cornfused. Established 1853. That's not quite 20 years after the Alamo Battle. But does that make it older or



Be careful young man. I am older than @Mike1950. You only wish you were as old as we are.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> Be careful young man. I am *1*/*4 AS OLD *than @Mike1950. You only wish you were as old as we are.



Curt, you left something out of the above post but don't worry buddy, I fixed it for you in this quote!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 2


----------



## CWS

Tony said:


> Curt, you left something out of the above post but don't worry buddy, I fixed it for you in this quote!


Shame on you. If not for us old guys you would be speaking Spanish and working for a lot smaller payday.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony

CWS said:


> Shame on you. If not for us old guys you would be speaking Spanish and working for a lot smaller payday.



I do speak Spanish and as for my check, well, it can't get too much smaller!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JR Parks

Tony said:


> That is awesome! @JR Parks let me know what I need to give you to get some King Ranch wood!!!!
> 
> For those of you who don't know, the King Ranch is a legendary place here bigger than the state of Rhode Island, birthplace of fajitas. Tony



When I get back I'll send a few blanks your way. These will be from the Norias division that Barry just visited. We hunted Nilgai there for over 20 years wild and wonderful place. These are from freeze killed trees many moons ago. Still 8106? Jim


----------



## Tony

JR Parks said:


> When I get back I'll send a few blanks your way. These will be from the Norias division that Barry just visited. We hunted Nilgai there for over 20 years wild and wonderful place. These are from freeze killed trees many moons ago. Still 8106? Jim



I still am Jim, but don't go through that trouble. I will probably be up your way soon or if nothing else I can get them in August. Thank you!!!


----------



## JR Parks

Tony said:


> I still am Jim, but don't go through that trouble. I will probably be up your way soon or if nothing else I can get them in August. Thank you!!!


10-4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sprung

Package got here yesterday, but since we were on the road until late yesterday and today was a busy day, I didn't get to open it until this evening.

Here's what I received from Cody - @gman2431 

It's a Hymark Marking Pen kit - you can load a Sharpie marker into it, either the regular fine point or the extra find point - and the kit comes with the nib section for each. Cody can correct me if I'm wrong, but it appears to be Bigleaf Maple Burl and has a little fill in some small inclusions. Have a nice, satin finish to it. Nice work on the pen, Cody!

Also included some nice blanks. Cody, is Tam short for Tamarind Burl? And you'll have to identify the larger blank for me as well.

Thanks, Cody!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Wildthings

JR Parks said:


> When I get back I'll send a few blanks your way. These will be from the Norias division that Barry just visited. We hunted Nilgai there for over 20 years wild and wonderful place. These are from freeze killed trees many moons ago. Still 8106? Jim


Hey I'm the one that mentioned the Norias Division

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings

Sprung said:


> It's a Hymark Marking Pen kit - you can load a Sharpie marker into it, either the regular fine point or the extra find point - and the kit comes with the nib section for each. Cody can correct me if I'm wrong, but it appears to be Bigleaf Maple Burl and has a little fill in some small inclusions. Have a nice, satin finish to it. Nice work on the pen, Cody!



I would love to see it open

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

Wildthings said:


> I would love to see it open



Here you go, Barry!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 5


----------



## gman2431

Sprung said:


> Package got here yesterday, but since we were on the road until late yesterday and today was a busy day, I didn't get to open it until this evening.
> 
> Here's what I received from Cody - @gman2431
> 
> It's a Hymark Marking Pen kit - you can load a Sharpie marker into it, either the regular fine point or the extra find point - and the kit comes with the nib section for each. Cody can correct me if I'm wrong, but it appears to be Bigleaf Maple Burl and has a little fill in some small inclusions. Have a nice, satin finish to it. Nice work on the pen, Cody!
> 
> Also included some nice blanks. Cody, is Tam short for Tamarind Burl? And you'll have to identify the larger blank for me as well.
> 
> Thanks, Cody!
> 
> View attachment 143451



Glad you know what kit it is! I don't except it holds a sharpie...

And yes it's BLM with some turquoise for fill. 

It's also kinda a special item because it was won by Kevin in the last auction we had. He kept putting off me sending it and then I never got the chance too. Its been floating around here for awhile and I've been kicking around lots of ideas of what to do with it until this swap came up. He was always a very generous guy and I think he'd be happy to see it get passed along to a good WB member like yourself Matt. 

You are correct on the pen blank and the game call block is honey locust burl .

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 6


----------



## Sprung

gman2431 said:


> It's also kinda a special item because it was won by Kevin in the last auction we had. He kept putting off me sending it and then I never got the chance too. Its been floating around here for awhile and I've been kicking around lots of ideas of what to do with it until this swap came up. He was always a very generous guy and I think he'd be happy to see it get passed along to a good WB member like yourself Matt.



Now that is special. And a little bit of coincidental timing, in a connection to Kevin aspect. I just dropped my last piece of Kevin FBE into the chamber last night to stabilize it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JR Parks

I have been gone a couple of weeks with spotty service. When we got home this pm in my huge pile of mail - mostly junk- I received my pen swap box from Mike Hill. Mike sent pens not 1 but 2! A matching set roller ball and fountain. And some very cool blanks. One of the prettiest B&W ebony I have seen and a nice spalted blank that I am not sure of - labeled starburst but couldn't get the rest. A couple of cocos, Mac nut, heart pine, a nice oak blank and I think 6 is another coco. I definitely got the best deal Thanks Mike! 
I'll let Mike chime in on what these beauties really are-

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Lou Currier

And with that our winter pen swap has concluded. Thanks to everyone who participated.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 2 | Way Cool 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Wildthings

Great Job Everyone - WTG Lou

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13

Nicely done fellas. It was a pleasure to be involved. Thank you for making it Lou, and thank you everyone who participated in this one. 
even @Don Ratcliff ....
And also, Thanks to everyone that checked in on us as well....

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Tony

Thanks to all for a good time, some beautiful work and generous gifts! Much thanks to @Lou Currier for running this! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD

Given that it’s damn near Spring, I’m happy see the Winter pen swap has concluded...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 5


----------



## bamafatboy

It was definitely fun, and a great bunch of nice pens showcased in this swap. Thanks for making it happen. Maybe we need to do a mallet swap next. What say ye?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lou Currier

bamafatboy said:


> It was definitely fun, and a great bunch of nice pens showcased in this swap. Thanks for making it happen. Maybe we need to do a mallet swap next. What say ye?



Stay tuned...I was going to work on that next before the summer pen swap.


----------



## bamafatboy

Tuned in and watching.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung

For the mallet swap. Been thinking of building another one soon, so this would be a good excuse to get it done.


----------



## Mike Hill

JR Parks said:


> I have been gone a couple of weeks with spotty service. When we got home this pm in my huge pile of mail - mostly junk- I received my pen swap box from Mike Hill. Mike sent pens not 1 but 2! A matching set roller ball and fountain. And some very cool blanks. One of the prettiest B&W ebony I have seen and a nice spalted blank that I am not sure of - labeled starburst but couldn't get the rest. A couple of cocos, Mac nut, heart pine, a nice oak blank and I think 6 is another coco. I definitely got the best deal Thanks Mike!
> I'll let Mike chime in on what these beauties really are-
> View attachment 143697 View attachment 143698


Pens are ebony - polished - no finish. Blanks were a lucky find of a probably unintended throwaway from a nice "little" geetar maker here in Nashville. I would guess coco on 6 also - DIW??. The unknown spalted blank is stabilized spalted Avocado. Just realized - looks as if I sent some coco back to you. Sorry about that! I want to thank you for the Texas woods again! That was special!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mike Hill

First time I turned ebony. I think I'm digging the black sawdust and shavings! Unfortunately, they kinda look like mouse droppings if your safety shield is all splattered with finish.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff

@Bean_counter thank you for posting this as there were bets on if you would or not but I think you put it in the wrong pen swap thread...


----------



## Bean_counter

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Bean_counter thank you for posting this as there were bets on if you would or not but I think you put it in the wrong pen swap thread...



Hahha I had to send tony a text to have him move it LMAO

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tony

Don Ratcliff said:


> @Bean_counter thank you for posting this as there were bets on if you would or not but I think you put it in the wrong pen swap thread...



I already moved it, don't get your panties in a wad.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## B Rogers

Mike Hill said:


> Pens are ebony - polished - no finish. Blanks were a lucky find of a probably unintended throwaway from a nice "little" geetar maker here in Nashville. I would guess coco on 6 also - DIW??. The unknown spalted blank is stabilized spalted Avocado. Just realized - looks as if I sent some coco back to you. Sorry about that! I want to thank you for the Texas woods again! That was special!!


@Mike Hill what was your process for finishing those ebony pens. I noticed you said just polished. What compound did you use? How about sanding prior to polishing, what grit did you finish up with?


----------



## Mike Hill

I believe I used micro-mesh pads down to 12,000. - Just because I could. I don't remember putting any compound or wax on it - just the sanding and a final "polish" with a soft cloth.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## B Rogers

I'll give it a shot. Thanks


----------

